
Cstore_fdw and 'Files are Hard' - pykello
http://pykello.github.io/databases/2015/12/15/cstore-fdw-files/
======
gopalv
The cstore model seems to be very similar to how ORC handles metadata for ACID
as well.

ORC handles the ACID insert problem very similarly with metadata files
suffixed with "_flush_length", which is the virtual footer location of the
last valid metadata block.

This is mainly for going back to an older txn with a simple truncate() if the
current write fails half-way through.

